# Electric blankets?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Having spent many years in Africa, we're finding this first winter in central Portugal is darn near killing us and we don't seem to be able to find anywhere in our area that sells electric blankets......... 

Can any kind soul out there tell me the nearest place to Figuiero Dos Vinhos that stocks them please?

FWIW, we tried Worton's in Coimbra but they didn't have any.....


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

I bought an electric underblanket off ebay for about €30.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

BRAND NEW MORPHY RICHARDS DOUBLE SIZE ELECTRIC HEATED UNDER BLANKET WASHABLE UK (5011832034717) | eBay
This was it. I love it.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Go on line and order from Amazon UK and it will be with you in a couple of days..


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Buying it from amazon rather than here in Portugal is a much better idea. they are a better quality than those bought here (voice of experience). 
Wouldn't be without one

Provided the item is provided by Amazon itself there is not delivery charge.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> Buying it from amazon rather than here in Portugal is a much better idea. they are a better quality than those bought here (voice of experience).
> Wouldn't be without one




Last year I got 3 double washable blankets for 11.99 each.. but they have since gone up in price.. No delivery charge as it was a sale of more than 25 pounds.


----------

